
Reading Proust in the Gulag - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/16/books/review/ayten-tartici.html
======
alexdong
So beautiful.

------
torbjorn
My brain briefly interpreted 'Gulag' as 'Golang'.

~~~
equalunique
Mine as well.

